# The Best Welcome Home Present



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I have not been on here in sooo long. I thought I better give you all an update. I have been away at college in Wisconsin (now, I am back at home in Oklahoma until the beginning of January). Being away at college has been such a great experience. The work is hard, but I have met so many wonderful people and have had so much fun. However, I missed my Golden girls like crazy! They had to stay at home with Mom and Dad and my mom informed me that it took them over a month to stop looking for me. That broke my heart. However, we have been inseperable since I returned home- it feels like I never left!

Now, onto the brag. The first two weekends of December, I attended 2 AKC agility trials. The first was hosted by my club. That weekend, Aubrie finished her OJP (now retired from AKC agility at 8.5 years old) with a 2nd place! Layla got her 2nd NF leg and 2nd OA leg with 3rd and 4th places respectively. Little did I know, that weekend was merely a warm up for Miss Layla 

The next weekend, Layla and I went to Texas for another agility trial. Layla sure cleaned up in Texas! Over the course of the three-day weekend, she earned 3 titles!!! 1 title each day!! Friday she Q'd in both Open Standard (finished her OA) and Excellent Jumpers with 1st places. Saturday, she finished her NF with a 2nd place and got her 2nd AXJ leg with a 4th place. Sunday, we finished our AXJ with 1st place! What a weekend! And to think I only had about a week to train after being gone for about 3 months.

I can't tell you how impressed and proud I am of these girls. They make me so happy and the fact that we were able to just jump right in where we left off (Layla is running for me better than ever), tells you how close we are. My Goldens mean the world to me and while "Mom" is still in college, we are going places 

Team Golden Girls: Emily, Aubrie, and Layla


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds awesome, glad your home for the holidays with your goldens and your family...enjoy them every day....it broke my heart when you said they kept looking for you .... It's prob. gonna happen again, they sound like they sure do love you.....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Those were a couple GREAT weekends!!!

I can't imagine being away from my dogs that long. Must be so hard for you. I remember years ago when I was working in horses, I went to a horse show in Calgary. I was working in Toronto at the time and we drove out. Since I was riding with the horses in the semi, I could not take my dog Amber. I was gone for 2-3 weeks. I was SO afraid she would forget who I was. I had a night mare, had to call my mom in the wee hours of the AM I was so upset. Fortunately, my welcome home was like yours. It just makes you love them more doesn't it?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! Huge congrats are in order. What a wonderful way to spend your vacation!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your awesome weekends and awesome golden girls!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That must be so hard on you to be away from them. I have to admit that I went home from college almost every weekend, not because I missed my mom, but because I missed my dog Jetta!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of the sweet comments. You are all right, I miss the girls terribly at college. I have even skyped home (not to talk to my parents or sisters, sadly lol) but to see my sweet Golden girls. Moving away from them has been more difficult than I ever imagined it would be. 

When I came home, my mom told me to wait until she put the girls in the garage. She went out to the garage and told me to just stand inside and talk by the door. Layla was being her usual self and found a tennis ball to play with. But, as soon as she heard my voice, my mom said she stopped what she was doing and froze staring at the door. I opened the door and was immediately attacked by two ecstatic girls. They would not stop jumping up on my and giving me kisses. My "calm and laid-back" eight-year-old leapt up multiple times, all four paws leaving the ground. It made me cry to see how happy we all were. It was one of those moments where time slows down and nothing else matters except what is going on at that exact moment.

Luckily, we have not had much of a winter at all here. Yesterday, it got up to 64 so I took Layla to play frisbee in the park. She had a blast body slamming me when I asked her to set up on my side before I threw it and chasing after it as fast as she could. It reminded me of summer nights all over again. She's a real lover and is glad to have her cuddle buddy back in the evening. Nothing makes me more happy than coming home at night and cuddling with the girls before I go to bed. I'm getting emotional just writing this..:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Emily, it's GREAT to see you!!!! I've been wondering how you were doing!
Congratulations on the awesome weekends, wow! I still think you need to run Tito in agility.
Hope to see you on here while you're on Christmas break!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

goldengirls550 said:


> I'm getting emotional just writing this..:


Well that's fair because I was getting emtional just reading it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your weekends, but especially on being back with your girls


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so awesome. It sounds like your girls were showing off for you.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome home for winter break.. sounds like you headed south just in time. We have been smothered with snow up here. I am so happy for you and the girls.. so happy in fact that you made me cry while reading your earlier post.. Enjoy the time with the girls before you go back.. Happy holidays to you and your family!
Michelle


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That is awesome. I love hearing about people (like me) that have such a bond and relationship with animals.

What would we do without our furry buddies? As I type this I have two kitties practically sitting on the keyboard wanting some love from Dad.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

That is SO sweet that they just got back into the swing of things when you got back. They were waiting for their mom to do fun activities with them again.. Congrats on your fun vacation and enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, what awesome weekends! Congratulations


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Barb!

I have missed being on GRF and I will try my best to catch myself up while I have the extra time. I don't have too much longer. I fly back to Wisconsin in one week! And I would love to run the Tito man  And I would be honored to just meet him! 



hotel4dogs said:


> Hi Emily, it's GREAT to see you!!!! I've been wondering how you were doing!
> Congratulations on the awesome weekends, wow! I still think you need to run Tito in agility.
> Hope to see you on here while you're on Christmas break!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you for all the sweet replies! And Titan1, all that snow up North is actually scaring me a bit haha. I am taking full advantage of the mild "winter" we are having this week before I go back! Highs of 50's and 60's means longggg walks and playing frisbee in the park  Gotta love the bi-polar Oklahoma weather!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That is amazing!! I am glad you are able to be with your girls over the break and I have to admit that I too had a tear in my eyes at your emotional welcome back : )


----------

